# Adamski style UFO



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Decided to convert one of the Testors Area 51 UFO kits into an Adamski style UFO. Started by cutting an 8 3/4 inch circle from the floor piece of the kit:



















Next I scored a circle inside the kit lower hull part to use to help center the piece cut from the floor section:










Next I cut a 5 3/8 inch circle from the center of the hull, this will be where I build the cabin section, I will use the cut out section as the roof of the cabin:










Bottom of saucer placed in to show how the bottom will look, I am going to have a stepped cross section for the bottom like the saucer from "The Invaders". A shallow cone section will be placed in the center with three lighted hemispheres placed equidistantly around it.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This should be interesting.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Bottom ring and disc glued in, cabin section under construction. Looks ugly now but since the clear hull will be painted, it doesn't matter.










Underside of hull closed in, holes drilled for LED lighting in domes.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Pattern for center cone:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Made mounts to hold 1 1/4 inch clear domes and made the cone section for the underside of the saucer.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looking great! One of my favorite subjects when I was a kid was UFO's and I remember reading about Adamski... Great idea to convert the Testors kit... this should be a fun build to follow!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Looking great! One of my favorite subjects when I was a kid was UFO's and I remember reading about Adamski... Great idea to convert the Testors kit... this should be a fun build to follow!


While the original Adamski UFO was a chicken brooder that had a deeper bowl shape than the Testors UFO hull I thought I would go for it anyway. I remember reading somewhere years ago that the UFO from "The Invaders" tv series was based on the Adamski UFO so I think it will be interesting to build sort of a hybrid of the two UFOs.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting conversion and coming along nicely but did you know there is actually a styrene kit of the Adamski UFO?

Also Pegasus is doing the Luftwaffe UFO which looks very Adamski like.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

SUNGOD said:


> Interesting conversion and coming along nicely but did you know there is actually a styrene kit of the Adamski UFO?
> 
> Also Pegasus is doing the Luftwaffe UFO which looks very Adamski like.


Yes, a friend of mine has the Marmit kit, that is what inspired me to do this. I also look forward to the Pegasus kit but this conversion idea has been in my head for months and I just had to do it.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Details added to the underside:










Roof section made, may change the top dome, not quite pleased with the look:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Altered roof dome, this looks much better.










Next I will cut out the cabin windows, 3 sets of 3, 120 degrees apart, centered on the domes on the underside and start puttying and sanding where needed.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Now that is cool !


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Cabin windows opened up, added rim to roof to make it a snug fit. Roof will be removable to access batteries for LED lighting.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm following this project with great interest because, in a round about way, George Adamski got me started in real UFO research many years ago. He was probably the best known and most successful UFO hoaxer of the mid-fifties, and spawned several others. One of these used the Adamski design repainted white with dark pinstripes and reported that it was from Mars.

Adamski's "Venusian" Flying Saucers caught my eye in 1960 when my fifth grade Science teacher lent me a book called "Flying Saucers have Landed," the first of three books written by Adamski. His very good and often close up photos sold lots of books in a time when good UFO pictures were very rare. 

While reading the book, I happened to look out of my bedroom window and noticed that Adamski's UFO looked a LOT like the shade on the street light about thirty feet away. I called attention of this to my Dad, who had been a professional model maker for a construction design firm, and he agreed. 

A trip to the city garage the next Saturday got us a used street light shade for a buck, and built a duplicate of the Adamski saucer in our basement shop. This large and heavy model was taken to a friend of his who was a newspaper photographer, and they made some pretty convincing pictures with it hanging from a tree. 

Adamski's hoax was exposed and he was nailed for Mail Fraud as I recall, since he sold many of his books through the mail. He supposedly had two accomplices, but I don't know if this was true or what happened to them. Whoever built the models for the Adamski fraud did a nice job as the design is well known even sixty years later.

All this was going on in the days of the Space Program and the Cold War and made quite an impression on a LOT of Baby Boomers like me! Already a young science fiction enthusiast, the Adamski affair taught me to be an open minded skeptic when it came to UFO reports. (This was long before government functionary "Deep Throat" told Mulder to "Trust...no one." on The X Files!)

In later years, I built models of UFO's as they were actually reported. But it was Adamski who really got me interested, and his Flying Saucer holds a soft spot in my heart. Best of luck on the project!

Stumpy Stone in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mrstumpy said:


> I'm following this project with great interest because, in a round about way, George Adamski got me started in real UFO research many years ago. He was probably the best known and most successful UFO hoaxer of the mid-fifties, and spawned several others. One of these used the Adamski design repainted white with dark pinstripes and reported that it was from Mars.
> 
> Adamski's "Venusian" Flying Saucers caught my eye in 1960 when my fifth grade Science teacher lent me a book called "Flying Saucers have Landed," the first of three books written by Adamski. His very good and often close up photos sold lots of books in a time when good UFO pictures were very rare.
> 
> ...


This was always my favorite flying saucer design and over the years I made several versions of it, the first out of cardboard, a paper plate and some domes from gumball machine prizes. While this version will not be a perfect copy of it it is, in my mind, a variant of the alien craft with a detail from "The Invaders" UFO (the stepped rim on the underside) thrown in.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Decided something was off with the bottom cone section and realized that it should be stepped, so adjustments have been made.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

mrstumpy said:


> I'm following this project with great interest because, in a round about way, George Adamski got me started in real UFO research many years ago. He was probably the best known and most successful UFO hoaxer of the mid-fifties, and spawned several others. One of these used the Adamski design repainted white with dark pinstripes and reported that it was from Mars.
> 
> Adamski's "Venusian" Flying Saucers caught my eye in 1960 when my fifth grade Science teacher lent me a book called "Flying Saucers have Landed," the first of three books written by Adamski. His very good and often close up photos sold lots of books in a time when good UFO pictures were very rare.
> 
> ...


I'm a few years behind you but have a similar story in regards to reading his books.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Progress looks good! Even though Adamski turned out to be a hoax, there are still PLENTY of yet-unexplained sightings of similar craft around the world. Seems like there's only a small handful of UFO kits modeled after reported sightings, which is a shame because there are a lot of interesting designs that would make great kits.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Having been into UFO's since I was very young, I concur that too few models of REAL UFO's were ever made. That is, models of the UFO's in good, solid, documented sightings. Back it the fifties/sixties, most reports were of flying discs, but their styles varied widely. I concur that there were lots of interesting designs. Since then UFO's have REALLY become interesting with dozens of incredible designs!

Of course going against government proclamation has never been popular, so that may have something to do with so few kits being made because the government claims UFO's don't exist. While investigating UFO reports, we had a saying that; "UFO's are real, it's the Air Force that doesn't exist!" This was because everyone but them could gather enough evidence to win a court case, but the Air Force would just say they were "swamp gas" or "the planet Venus," or some such crapola.

Ever seen swamp gas fly at 10,000 feet, go 4,000 miles per hour and make right angle turns without slowing? Or the planet Venus land in a strip mine and burn the ground? Happens all the time in DC I guess.:freak:

I have scratch built a few "real" UFO's over the years, so I can appreciate the problems involved in using "available materials" to make something that there is a photo of. Dad was luckier than I thought with the street light shade Adamski saucer...but then again that might have been how old George himself did it!

Keep on keepin' on with this project. Heck you have me getting interested in starting up doing reported UFO models again! Right after I finish my 1897 style Martian strider from the original printing of War of the Worlds.

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mrstumpy said:


> Having been into UFO's since I was very young, I concur that too few models of REAL UFO's were ever made. That is, models of the UFO's in good, solid, documented sightings. Back it the fifties/sixties, most reports were of flying discs, but their styles varied widely. I concur that there were lots of interesting designs. Since then UFO's have REALLY become interesting with dozens of incredible designs!
> 
> Of course going against government proclamation has never been popular, so that may have something to do with so few kits being made because the government claims UFO's don't exist. While investigating UFO reports, we had a saying that; "UFO's are real, it's the Air Force that doesn't exist!" This was because everyone but them could gather enough evidence to win a court case, but the Air Force would just say they were "swamp gas" or "the planet Venus," or some such crapola.
> 
> ...


I got hold of a book in either 1970 or 1971 titled "Flying Saucers, Here and Now" I remember building several flying saucers from that book using various items. I may go to either Amazon or e-bay and see if I can locate a copy since my original is long gone. My favorite "flying saucer" was a "borrowed" (from my uncle's wrecked car)1964 Ford Galaxie hubcap, it resembled several of the real flying saucers and it flew very well, like a Frisbee, you just didn't want to make the mistake of trying to catch it.
I am going to tackle sanding down the filler I applied to the model over the weekend, there were only a few spots in the joints where a thick application of filler was not needed. After primer and paint I should have the lights in it by this weekend.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

BWolfe...Warped minds must think alike! I tried the same thing with a pair of '59 Ford wheel covers! In Metal Shop class I cut the "rims" that had the hubcap clips on them off and spot welded the two back to back. This taught me two things; 1. I should have turned down the juice on the welder even further because the heat "blued" and warped the thin metal. 2. You should sand down that higher quality old time chrome plating very well before using a spray can to paint it.

After adventures in metal working, followed by significant amounts of "Bondo," then a can of "Chrome" spray paint from the auto parts store, I had a pretty fair model. 

Eventually, the "Hubcap from Space" met a nasty end as a Frisbee too. The gobs of Bondo unbalanced it and it sort of fluttered through to air and into the side of the school building. The bent wreckage ended up in the trash.:freak:

The upside of this was that I learned from that. The next version of the "Hubcap from Space" used a "Baby Moon" hubcap with a floor built of easier to work wood. I put a 12 volt taillight bulb inside that had a nice glow through the open "hatch" in the floor, and stood on three brass tubing legs which hid the wires for the light. The bulb was powered by a train transformer and at about 6 volts the light was just right.

A well modified plastic army man became an alien "occupant," and everything was mounted to a 12v12" piece of plywood which was covered with model railroad lichen for grass/weeds. It ended up in an 8mm home movie.:thumbsup:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## nightspore (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, memories. In the sixties I read everything I could find on UFO's. I built a small saucer and attached a wire to it and to a slot car motor. I hung it from the close line pole in the back yard and took pictures of it spinning. I wish I could find those pictures. You could not see the wire, and the saucer had just the right ethereal quality.

Gary

Looking forward to more from BWolfe.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

nightspore said:


> Wow, memories. In the sixties I read everything I could find on UFO's. I built a small saucer and attached a wire to it and to a slot car motor. I hung it from the close line pole in the back yard and took pictures of it spinning. I wish I could find those pictures. You could not see the wire, and the saucer had just the right ethereal quality.
> 
> Gary
> 
> Looking forward to more from BWolfe.


Like these? a friend of mine took these pictures about 15 years ago using the original Testors kit. The funny thing is that the woman at Walmart who processed the film asked for a copy of the pictures because it was exactly the same craft she had been seeing flying over house. It really excited her to find out that he lived less than five miles from her and took the pictures on the same day she had seen her UFO. He didn't have the heart to tell her that his UFO was fake.
Sanded down the putty on the Adamski UFO last night, needs a couple of touch ups with more putty, still on track to finish it by this weekend.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

A little more putty work to be done and then time for primer and light blocking.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

The UFO hanging from the tree photos are excellent! Reminds me of the pictures of Dad's street light shade Adamski saucer all those years ago.

I'm sure that a LOT of people have done this over the years, and some were reported as real UFO's! But photos such as these remain the modeler's "final exam" for modeling UFO's.

It's up to groups like MUFON to sort out the fakes these days. And with computers, it's getting harder and harder!

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mrstumpy said:


> The UFO hanging from the tree photos are excellent! Reminds me of the pictures of Dad's street light shade Adamski saucer all those years ago.
> 
> I'm sure that a LOT of people have done this over the years, and some were reported as real UFO's! But photos such as these remain the modeler's "final exam" for modeling UFO's.
> 
> ...


Those photos were done with a 35mm camera and the thin fishing line is clearly visible with a magnifying glass on the print and negative in the first picture. In the second picture the wind caught the model and gave it a slight movement blur, adding to the realism and the string virtually disappeared as a result. 
My friend never tried to claim that these pictures were of a real UFO and as far as the woman who claimed to see the same UFO his attitude was simple, who was he to say that she didn't see it?
Got the first primer on the Adamski UFO model, going to need just a little more filler in a couple of places on the underside, still on track to finish this by the weekend.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

The 1 1/4 inch clear acrylic domes now properly frosted with 3 coats inside and out with Krylon UV Blocking Clear Flat. I am also going to use 1/2 inch diameter clear domes that are tinted green and frosted inside of these to further diffuse the LED light.










After first primer and wet sanding, clear parts are still very translucent, next few primer coats will be black.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Black primer applied and wet sanded, will let this dry for another day and start with the silver paint.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Sprayed the tips of three Plastic test tubes with Testors Clear Green and then with the Krylon Clear Flat. I will cut the ends of these off to use under the domes on the underside of the model to help diffuse the LED light.










A Quick test with an LED flashlight shows that this should work fairly well.










Another quick test using the small green tinted dome, the larger frosted dome and the LED shows a nice, unearthly pale green glow.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

This really is too cool !


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

I've actually been studying the UFO phenomena for over 25 years and the Adamski "Venusian" scout vessel is one of my favorite designs! This is a REALLY nice job; especially considering that I've got the Testers "Area S-4" kit and it never occurred to me that it could be modified so effectively. Can't wait to see the finished model!

Excellent job thus far. :thumbsup:

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Fiver said:


> I've actually been studying the UFO phenomena for over 25 years and the Adamski "Venusian" scout vessel is one of my favorite designs! This is a REALLY nice job; especially considering that I've got the Testers "Area S-4" kit and it never occurred to me that it could be modified so effectively. Can't wait to see the finished model!
> 
> Excellent job thus far. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hope to finish this over the weekend. Still haven't decided if I am going to put an antenna on the top dome or an LED, I have seen it depicted both ways. Since the roof will be removable to provide access for the batteries I can change my mind at any time.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd go with the "direction finding" hoop antenna that was in the Adamski photos from the books. It would make it easy to lift off the access panel of your model by using it.

Now why an advanced race from Venus would need a WWII style radio direction finder antenna on their spacecraft is unknown. Portholes are rather unlikely too, and I wonder why they didn't have retractable landing gear that was enclosed in the body of the craft? Earth people had that in the early thirties! Nobody seemed to have thought about that stuff back then.

Or were the Venusians into a "retro" thing? Maybe the land gear had wide white walls on them? I'm sure Adamski ran out of film before he caught the saucer with the fender skirts and flame paint job!

All in good fun, guys. Don't flame me, I'm too hefty to get into my old racing firesuit and still zip it up!:wave:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mrstumpy said:


> I'd go with the "direction finding" hoop antenna that was in the Adamski photos from the books. It would make it easy to lift off the access panel of your model by using it.
> 
> Now why an advanced race from Venus would need a WWII style radio direction finder antenna on their spacecraft is unknown. Portholes are rather unlikely too, and I wonder why they didn't have retractable landing gear that was enclosed in the body of the craft? Earth people had that in the early thirties! Nobody seemed to have thought about that stuff back then.
> 
> ...


Thought of this when I read the comment about the flame paint job. It is from Space:1999:










After a final wet sanding I will start painting the silver this afternoon on my UFO. I may go with the loop antenna idea if I can find something suitable.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Check out the local "Dollar" store or similar place for a cheap keychain with a larger ring on the end. Instant "hoop" antenna in about the right size! Another possibility is a rubber O-ring for plumbing, available in various sizes. Stiffen it up with some ACC and paint it.

Of course wire bent into a loop around your little finger might work too. Or maybe a large wire spring with one "ring" cut off and the ends then bent together and soldered. Plastruct makes plastic rings, or you can cut a slice of plastic tubing to get a ring.

Being an youngster who was taught what we now call "available materials modeling" by my professional model maker father helps me think like this. I can't help it...I seem to see useful shapes and materials in everyday things. That's the way scratch building was done before all the detail parts and structural shapes were available to modelers.:thumbsup:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mrstumpy said:


> Check out the local "Dollar" store or similar place for a cheap keychain with a larger ring on the end. Instant "hoop" antenna in about the right size! Another possibility is a rubber O-ring for plumbing, available in various sizes. Stiffen it up with some ACC and paint it.
> 
> Of course wire bent into a loop around your little finger might work too. Or maybe a large wire spring with one "ring" cut off and the ends then bent together and soldered. Plastruct makes plastic rings, or you can cut a slice of plastic tubing to get a ring.
> 
> ...


My thought was to take some 1/16 in evergreen rod, loop it around the shaft of my xacto knife and heat it for a split second with a bic lighter to set the shape, instant rings. I have some tiny plastic beads that I can drill out and fit the free ends of the ring into and then drill and mount on a piece of straight stock and I will have it. Wanted to work on this today but real world issues got in the way so perhaps I can do some on it tonight.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Decided to go with the hoop antenna, used 1/16 inch rod, heat formed around my xacto knife handle, a short piece of 1/8 inch tubing and a part from the Testors UFO interior.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought maybe some Adamski photos might be interesting at this point. Most of Adamski's photos were made in 1951 and '52. He supposedly shot 700 photos to get the 17 usable ones that appeared in his books, and that he sold on lecture tours.

First in line is a picture of the famous Venusian "Scout Craft" close up. Adamski took this one on December 13, 1951 and described the saucer as 35 feet in diameter and "made of translucent metal." Next is a photo of a Venusian "Mothership" taken through a telescope. Then we have George Adamski himself on his Australian lecture tour. And finally a similar "Martian" saucer showing details of the underside. 

As late as 1967, Adamski still had a few supporters, but by then he was generally known as a hoaxer.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mrstumpy said:


> I thought maybe some Adamski photos might be interesting at this point. Most of Adamski's photos were made in 1951 and '52. He supposedly shot 700 photos to get the 17 usable ones that appeared in his books, and that he sold on lecture tours.
> 
> First in line is a picture of the famous Venusian "Scout Craft" close up. Adamski took this one on December 13, 1951 and described the saucer as 35 feet in diameter and "made of translucent metal." Next is a photo of a Venusian "Mothership" taken through a telescope. Then we have George Adamski himself on his Australian lecture tour. And finally a similar "Martian" saucer showing details of the underside.
> 
> ...


The fact that his "flying saucers" bore more than a passing resemblance to a commercially available chicken brooder didn't help his credibility either. As a kid I remember seeing a chicken brooder hanging in the local milling company store and I wondered why they had made it look like a flying saucer. Still, this is a fun project and a representation of the classic :flying saucer" that we all remember seeing in books and magazines as kids growing up in the 1960's and 1970's.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Despite the fact that old George was a hoaxer, you're "building history" by building a model of his saucer. Not only did his books and photos get widespread publicity in the early fifties, but as you point out, they were the prototypes for many saucer models since then.

How about a Venusian "Mothership" in a much smaller scale hanging above and behind the "Scout Craft" as a display? Or maybe a display of the saucer hovering with a figure taking a photo of it nearby?

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally got back to this, had to re-work the way the roof attached. I had originally planned for just a friction fit but I noticed small cracks in the edge of the rim and I added another .020 strip. 










I then added three of those little rare earth magnets, encased a piece of evergreen tubing and capped off by a disc of .020 plastic.










I then added brackets made from .040 plastic with magnets. The magnets are encased in a 1 cm square box, just thick enough to hold the magnet. This gives some wiggle room for the attachment of the roof.










Since the brackets are internal and won't normally be seen, they didn't have to be perfect, just functional. Next to be done is the exterior painting, the lights and finally, the frosted windows.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Lookin great! Nice conversion job!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I remember all those silly stories told by people who said they were abducted by UFO's, in the 50's. one thing that stands out was that large rock somewhere in the desert where thousands of people gathered to hear talks by the people who were said to be visited by the " brothers ". then in 1967 I had my scratch built figures in a display in the first flying saucer convention in N.Y.C. at the hotel Commodore 6-23 to the 25th with Roy Thinnes as guest speaker. there were some interesting artifacts there a so called alien communicating device and a woman who calmed to be married to an alien UFO pilot, being a teen I thought the whole thing was just a lot of fun and I had been lucky to talk to the Invaders star when he saw my display of creatures people said they saw. those hand made figures might have been the first " action figures " LOL. BTW that Adamski saucer is one fine model you built it's great to see scratch built models of space ships thank you for sharing. Karl


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Karl, you must be about my age to remember the flying saucer "conventions" at Desert Rock in the California desert. As I recall there was a small airstrip nearby at which they invited the various "space people" to land. I don't recall that any of them ever did.

I used to read about this gathering in the UFO magazines that appeared from time to time back then. There were some pretty strange people attending those things. Many had "taken a ride" in a saucer or met space royalty, or were in some way related to them, or in contact with them, or whatever. And for a few dollars you could buy their books or photos or get the autograph of these "celebrities."

After the Great Depression and World War Two, the "Fabulous Fifties" were a time of unbridled enthusiasm for what was to come, and the underlying terror of possible nuclear war. Many of the "space brothers" preached peace and an end atomic weapons forever. The 20th Century Fox film "The Day the Earth Stood Still" used that message as the basis of the film in 1951.

It was a very different time. America was a very different nation in those days. But after the turbulent Sixties, WE were never the same. We see UFOs in a different light today. Now there are bulbous headed "Greys" abducting folks, and lizard aliens who capture and experiment on humans. Where are those fifties era "space brothers" today?

Give me a fifties sci-fi movie with flying saucers any day!

Stumpy Stone in Ahia


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

mrstumpy said:


> Karl, you must be about my age to remember the flying saucer "conventions" at Desert Rock in the California desert. As I recall there was a small airstrip nearby at which they invited the various "space people" to land. I don't recall that any of them ever did.
> 
> I used to read about this gathering in the UFO magazines that appeared from time to time back then. There were some pretty strange people attending those things. Many had "taken a ride" in a saucer or met space royalty, or were in some way related to them, or in contact with them, or whatever. And for a few dollars you could buy their books or photos or get the autograph of these "celebrities."
> 
> ...


Yup Stumpy I'm 69, I still have a large collection of the flying Saucer magazine by Ray Palmer first it was a small booklet then became a larger magazine, a favorite guest author was Long John Nebel who was a radio personality in the 50's through the 60's who had a lot of these " celebrities " on his radio show along with other interesting people of the day. I made my figures just from written descriptions using a wire armature and Durhams water putty and found out just a few years ago the 1955 Kelly Hopkinsville creature was almost dead on, made me fell pretty good. although I believe we are being visited I'm only interested in the reports from police and airline pilots who are more than likely to report the facts, and like this hobby I find it to be a fun hobby. Karl


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Got the top painted, I see a little more putty and a little more sanding in the future. This is the one thing I really dislike about metallic finishes, they reveal every single flaw.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

looks great! thanks for posting.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

I want one !


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Well done! It really takes me back to my youth and reading those Adamski books...as well as all the other flying saucer stuff in those days! 

Yeah, I know what you're saying about metallic paints bringing out surface flaws! I've been fighting that for years in model railroading and car modeling. At least in model railroading, you can "weather" a paint job to help cover any small surface problems.

Still, it's a neat conversion, or "kit bash" in model railroad terms. I'm still struggling with my scratch built 1897 Martian machine project, and there are flaws aplenty!

Keep up the good work!

Stumpy Sone in Ahia


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Oops...I should have previewed that last message for spelling errors. I even spelled my name wrong! Aaarrgghhhh! 

Terry "Stumpy" Stone...from my anti-alien bunker in Eastern Ohio:wave:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally happy with the paint on this, will work on the lighting this weekend.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Fantastic workmanship sir! On the subject of real UFOs, I'm still on the fence - in my research I've narrowed down dozens of highly credible sightings - from the recent Dome of the Rock incident to the Belgium Triangle, Rendelshem Forest, the O'Hare and Chinese airport incidents, the Black Knight and of course NASA and pilot reports. It's interesting that J. Allen Hynek was hired for the MJ12 to debunk UFOs because he was a staunch skeptic, but left the project as a believer... 

However, if they are real, why would there be so many different designs? That would mean either many "races" of aliens are visiting us or the Grays have a huge garage of kool vehicles.


----------



## Grissom (Aug 15, 2008)

"However, if they are real, why would there be so many different designs? That would mean either many "races" of aliens are visiting us or the Grays have a huge garage of kool vehicles. "

UFOs are both vehicles and equipment such as drones, probes, recon etc. Think of how many different designs of vehicles and equipment we employe. Our collection of designs have come about in the 100 or so years. They have been designing their stuff far longer.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree with Grissom on this. I asked this question in the sixties when I was a young UFO investigator for APRO (Aerial Phenomena Research Organization for you young'uns.) The thought then was that more than one advanced civilization was checking Earth out, and that they all had different vehicles. 

Since it is unlikely that there was a Used Saucer Lot somewhere in the universe ("Got a nice Venusian Scout Craft in stock, just eight hundred trillion miles on the clock, make you a heck of a deal!") everyone coming here is running their own equipment and technology. And as Grissom says, they each probably have different crafts for different uses.

And what if this planet is observed just for our entertainment value to advanced races? Maybe we're the destination for a space cruise line ("Take a cruise to Earth, it's great laughs to observe the moronic creatures there!") Heck, they may be flying by with a "Sports Craft!" (With the new high output generator, this thing will do Warp 17 on a long run!")

The naysayers used to say that the number of different types of craft reported "proved" that UFOs were a bunch of B.S. But such thinking just points out their own narrow thought process!:thumbsup:

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

maybe this is old news, but here ya go...

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Adamski-Saucer-from-Atlantis--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2796.html


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

No problem with old news drmcoy, I'm an old guy!:thumbsup:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

drmcoy said:


> maybe this is old news, but here ya go...
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Adamski-Saucer-from-Atlantis--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2796.html


Nice to see that model coming back, the Marmit version goes for top dollar on e-bay when they show up. With modifications for lighting it builds into a nice model. A friend of mine gave me the one he built a while back. The base is scrtatchbuilt and contains the batteries for the lights.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

For anybody inspired by this build, japanese manufacturer Wave has an offer, in 1/48 with interior:

http://www.hlj.com/product/wavhh-41


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That Wave kit looks cool. I need to get one to go with my Invaders UFO. There is another Japanese kit by Sunny that seems to be pretty good sized.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the look of that Wave kit, very retro thinking on the interior too! It captures the external look AND creates an interior as old George might have imagined it as "advanced" for the early fifties. SOMEBODY is really "tuned in" as we used to say all those years ago.

Another thing I like is the size of 1/48th scale, which is 1/4" equals one foot. At the "reported" diameter of 30 feet, that makes this model 7 1/2" across. !/48 scale also makes it very easy to create a diorama because this is one of the more popular model train scales, which would provide a HUGE selection of figures, cars, and buildings to use.

Too bad they didn't make it in 1/24 scale where it would be an easier to detail 15" across. I'm getting to shaky to paint knobs and dials, and other tiny stuff in 1/48.

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It would be cool to do an Area 54 type diorama with a warehouse full of saucers... you could have the Roswell ship, Invaders ship, Adamski UFO etc.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is looking very nice! Metallic finishes are tough but I think you nailed it.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Trekkriffic said:


> This is looking very nice! Metallic finishes are tough but I think you nailed it.


Plain old rattle-can matt black for primer followed by several coats of Krylon Chrome Silver with time to dry and wet sanding between coats to get it as smooth as possible. 
The holidays and my add have interfered with getting this finished, all I need to do is wire up the lights for it, hopefully by this weekend I will get it finished.


----------

